# Made a holder for my Morse Taper drills



## twooldvolvos (Dec 27, 2020)

Today I dusted off my wife's grandfathers tool chest and started to clean up a box of Morse Taper drills.  Some were rusty and the set is incomplete but it is a good start and I should be able to use them in my South Bend 10K if I get a MT 2 to MT 1 adaptor for my tail stock.  To help organize them, I made a holder.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Dec 27, 2020)

Now you can easily identify which ones are missing.
Nice work!


----------



## lis2323 (Dec 27, 2020)

Very nice. I did similar but I don't have the fine woodworking skills you possess. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 28, 2020)

Looks good Dan . I sent a PM to you as you have something coming anyway . I may have that adapter you're looking for down the basement , out in the garage , or down the shop . Dave


----------



## twooldvolvos (Dec 28, 2020)

lis2323 said:


> Very nice. I did similar but I don't have the fine woodworking skills you possess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice.  I looked at your storage and thought how difficult it must have been to work with that heavy steel.  I guess its just what you are comfortable working with.  I see metal as a huge challenge compared to wood.  The tools and materials are a lot more expensive for starters.  And of course the tolerances are generally so much more precise.  But the challenge is part of the fun.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

